# Owen's Petrus Tutorial



## Owen Morrison (May 10, 2020)

Hey guys! here is the first video in my Petrus tutorial, I will update this post when I make a video for each step.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC9fLB-AdYM






If you have anything specific you would like me to add in my upcoming videos on Petrus let me know.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Next video?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next video?


Lol I feel like every day I have said I would make it tomorrow. 

I'll make it tomorrow

Maybe...

If I don't have too much school...

Maybe...


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

I’m bad at tutorials lmao. I tried 3 times this week, didn’t like any of the footage. Need to think of a new approach.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m bad at tutorials lmao. I tried 3 times this week, didn’t like any of the footage. Need to think of a new approach.



What part is bad? Are you fumbling over your words, don't like the explanation, or something else?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What part is bad? Are you fumbling over your words, don't like the explanation, or something else?


Mainly fumbling, not being clear, and just being really self critical.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Mainly fumbling, not being clear, and just being really self critical.



Maybe try writing a script(if not word for word, at least a detailed outline)?


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 18, 2020)

Ok, Owen, first of all fix ur link on you profile, it takes me to a 404. Second of all great job on the vid!!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Mainly fumbling, not being clear, and just being really self critical.


Just be your self! if you only make what you think is good and what you like, then almost no one will think it will be good, but make something OG and something different!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 18, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Ok, Owen, first of all fix ur link on you profile, it takes me to a 404. Second of all great job on the vid!!


I don't think I can fix it, lots of other people have the same issue, and I am not sure if you can get around it. That is why I put it in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I don't think I can fix it, lots of other people have the same issue, and I am not sure if you can get around it. That is why I put it in my signature.
> 
> Thanks!


I think mine works.


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

*AHEM*


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *AHEM*


Sorry, it's hard to film a video when I don't own something that I can film with. On the 18th I filmed part of my tutorial but my mom needed her phone back

I will ask her if I can tomorrow.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Sorry, it's hard to film a video when I don't own something that I can film with. On the 18th I filmed part of my tutorial but my mom needed her phone back
> 
> I will ask her if I can tomorrow.


What are you using to get on speedsolving?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 31, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> What are you using to get on speedsolving?


A family laptop.

I can film with the webcam on it if you want each piece on a 3x3 to be made of 1 pixel lol.


----------

